# Excel, Word, PowerPoint : Désactiver "enregistrement automatique"



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (9 Décembre 2018)

Bonjour,

Est-il possible de désactiver l'enregistrement automatique de ces application par défaut ?
J'ai l'impression qu'il faut toujours ouvrir chaque document manuellement et le désactiver pour ce document ... Pas très pratique 

Merci


----------

